# FS: 20G Set + All Equipments (Fresh & Salt) Leaving Hobby (PoCo, BC)



## JTang

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $40
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
100w heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

*
Set #3: $230
120*Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Currently running as*salty setup.* Still filled with water.* PM for viewing

*
Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $70
2) 4'*Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $50
3) 4' LED (16 Blue, 56 White) with programmable timer for blue / white on/off time.* $100
4) 4' Metal Halide Fixture (250W HQI x2) $180
Runs on 2x Single Electronic Ballasts.
Comes with 2x 14K bulbs plus another 2x NEW Hamilton 14K bulbs. $140 at JL.
Hamilton 250W 14000K Halide Bulb - HQI Double-Ended
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20
*

Filters:
1) AquaClear 110 (6 months old).* Comes with original sponge and ceramic rings - $60
2) Rena XP3 (2 available).* Come with hoses and filter media (e.g. sponge, ceramic rings, floss) - $80 ea.
*

Heaters: 100W - 200W
$1/10W
Heater controller (cuts off power to heaters when set temperature is reached) $15

Skimmers:
1) Aqua C Remora with pump (hob) $80
2) Aqua C Remora Pro with pump (hob) + spare housing. $100
3) Aqua C Remora EV-120 (in sump) $100

Reactors:
1) Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100
2) Vertex UF15 no pump (added mesh for bio pellets) $70

Powerhead & controller
1) Koralia Evolution 850 x2 (spare front housing) $20 ea 
2) Koralia 2 x2 $15 ea
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $40
4) Maxijet $10

Refugium $80. Sold
CPR AquaFuge Hang-On Medium (AF2MD) - Comes with clip on LED (white) light, Maxijet pump n hose

Auto Top Off $70
JBJ - 1 sensor.* Comes with pump and 8 Gal Reservoir w. Lid.
*
Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 20' $20
Instant Ocean Sea Salt (3/4 pail) $20
Frozen mysis shrimp (large n small packs) 1/2 of JL price
Lace Rock (full pail) $30
35 Gal blue plastic barrel w Lid (great for pre mixing salt) $20
Wood, sand, rocks, decorations, almond leaves, digital temperature gauge.........


----------



## Vman

Verry sorry to hear that. But I think I'd do the same.Well hope to see you back one day.


----------



## JTang

Pictures uploaded on CL...

FS: All Equipments (Fresh & Salt) Leaving Hobby


----------



## Claudia

I cant believe u r getting out of the hobby


----------



## JTang

Claudia said:


> I cant believe u r getting out of the hobby


I know you're gonna miss me! Lol. Come visit me n my 2 kitties if you're in the area. 

Just a little updates:
Refugium and ATO are pending. Forgot to mention that I have over 100 pieces of frag plugs and disks, 2 parts expoxy, frag racks. I will put a deal together when I get a chance...


----------



## JTang

Refugium, 24" Coralife PC fixture and all the woods are sold!
ATO pending
Jebao is broken so no longer available.


----------



## JTang

Sold 1x XP3. Still have 1 for sale $80. Comes with filter media.

Need both 120g and 46g gone so the drywall guys n painters can do a proper job. Please bring helper since I won't be able to move heavy item due to my injured left wrist.


New price!!!



46g Bowfront Set - $100

120g Set - $250


----------



## JTang

JTang said:


> Sold 1x XP3. Still have 1 for sale $80. Comes with filter media.
> 
> Need both 120g and 46g gone so the drywall guys n painters can do a proper job. Please bring helper since I won't be able to move heavy item due to my injured left wrist.
> 
> 
> New price!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 46g Bowfront Set - $100
> 
> 120g Set - $250


koralia evolution and the bucket of salt are both pending. I will have an updated list posted shortly...


----------



## Claudia

JTang said:


> I know you're gonna miss me! Lol. Come visit me n my 2 kitties if you're in the area.
> 
> Just a little updates:
> Refugium and ATO are pending. Forgot to mention that I have over 100 pieces of frag plugs and disks, 2 parts expoxy, frag racks. I will put a deal together when I get a chance...


I will miss getting frags from u but i wont miss u, u r my friend and will always keep in touch  Maybe i will get u back in the hobby sooner then u think


----------



## JTang

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $50
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #2: $100
46 Gal Bowfront (36"x12"-16"x21")
Black wooden matching stand (28" high)
Glass tops
Currently running as salty setup. Still filled with water. PM for viewing.*

Set #3: $250
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Still filled with water. PM for viewing

Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60
2) 4'*Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
3) 4' LED (16 Blue, 56 White) with programmable timer for blue / white on/off time.* $100
4) 4' Metal Halide Fixture (250W HQI x2) $180
Runs on 2x Single Electronic Ballasts.
Comes with 2x 14K bulbs plus another 2x NEW Hamilton 14K bulbs. $140 at JL.
Hamilton 250W 14000K Halide Bulb - HQI Double-Ended
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Filters:
1) AquaClear 110 (6 months old).* Comes with original sponge and ceramic rings - $50
2) Rena XP3. Comes with hoses and filter media (e.g. sponge, ceramic rings, floss) - $80

Heaters: 100W - 200W
$1/10W
Heater controller (cuts off power to heaters when set temperature is reached) $15

Skimmers:
1) Aqua C Remora with pump (hob) $80
2) Aqua C Remora Pro with pump (hob) + spare housing. $100
3) Aqua C Remora EV-120 (in sump) $100

Reactors:
1) Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100
2) Vertex UF15 no pump (added mesh for bio pellets) $70

Powerhead & controller
1) Koralia Evolution 1400 (x2 spare front housings) $20 pending...
2) Koralia (2 or 3) x2 $15 ea
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $40
4) Maxijet $10

Auto Top Off $70. Pending...
JBJ - 1 sensor. Comes with pump and 8 Gal Reservoir w. Lid.

Coral/Frag package $40
- Plugs (2cm) x100
- Discs (3cm) x80
- Aquascape underwater epoxy 80% full

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 20' $20
Instant Ocean Sea Salt (3/4 pail) $20. Pending...
Hikari frozen mysis shrimp (8 oz packs) x3. $4/pack
Lace Rock (full pail) $30
35 Gal blue plastic barrel w Lid (great for mixing saltwater) $20
Mag cleaners (medium) x2 $10 ea.

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as sand, decorations, almond leaves, digital temperature gauge.......


----------



## JTang

Blue barrel, both filters and both reactors are pending...


----------



## JTang

All filters are gone!


----------



## JTang

EV-120 & mangroves are gone. LED fixture is pending.

Reduced prices on tanks! Someone just come n grab them!

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $50
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #2: $90
46 Gal Bowfront (36"x12"-16"x21")
Black wooden matching stand (28" high)
Glass tops
Currently running as salty setup. Still filled with water. PM for viewing.*

Set #3: $230
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Still filled with water. PM for viewing

Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60
2) 4'*Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
3) 4' LED (16 Blue, 56 White) with programmable timer for blue / white on/off time.* $100. Pending...
4) 4' Metal Halide Fixture (250W HQI x2) $180
Runs on 2x Single Electronic Ballasts.
Comes with 2x 14K bulbs plus another 2x NEW Hamilton 14K bulbs. $140 at JL.
Hamilton 250W 14000K Halide Bulb - HQI Double-Ended
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 100W - 200W
$1/10W
Heater controller (cuts off power to heaters when set temperature is reached) $15

Skimmers:
1) Aqua C Remora with pump (hob) $80
2) Aqua C Remora Pro with pump (hob) + spare housing. $100. Pending...

Reactors:
1) Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead & controller
1) Koralia Evolution 1400 (x2 spare front housings) $20 pending...
2) Koralia (2 or 3) x2 $15 ea
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35
4) Maxijet $10

Auto Top Off $70. Pending...
JBJ - 1 sensor. Comes with pump and 8 Gal Reservoir w. Lid.

Coral/Frag package $40
- Plugs (2cm) x100
- Discs (3cm) x80
- Aquascape underwater epoxy 80% full

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 20' $20
Instant Ocean Sea Salt (3/4 pail) $20. Pending...
Lace Rock (full pail) $30
35 Gal blue plastic barrel w Lid (great for mixing saltwater) $20. Pending...
Mag cleaners (medium) x2 $10 ea.

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as sand, decorations, almond leaves, digital temperature gauge......


----------



## JTang

4' LED fixture is sold!

Power Compact replacement bulbs (6,500k or 10,000k) for fixture #1 and #2 are available locally at only $15 ea.


----------



## JTang

Salt, Koralia 1400, ATO, blue barrel, Temperature controller sold.

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $45
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #2: $90
46 Gal Bowfront (36"x12"-16"x21")
Black wooden matching stand (28" high)
Glass tops
Still filled with water. PM for viewing.*

Set #3: $230
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Still filled with water. PM for viewing

Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60
2) 4'*Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
4) 4' Metal Halide Fixture (250W HQI x2) $180
Runs on 2x Single Electronic Ballasts.
Comes with 2x 14K bulbs plus another 2x NEW Hamilton 14K bulbs. $140 at JL.
Hamilton 250W 14000K Halide Bulb - HQI Double-Ended
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 100W - 200W
100w - $10
200w - $20
250w - $25

Skimmers:
1) Aqua C Remora with pump (hob) $80
2) Aqua C Remora Pro with pump (hob) + spare housing. $100. Not available atm...

Reactors:
1) Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead & controller
1) Koralia Evolution 1400 (x2 spare front housings) $20. Pending...
2) Koralia (2 or 3) x2 $15 ea
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35
4) Maxijet $10

Coral/Frag package $40
- Plugs (2cm) x100
- Discs (3cm) x80
- Aquascape underwater epoxy 80% full

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 20' $20
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Mag cleaners (medium) x2 $10 ea.

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as sand, decorations, almond leaves, cleaning tools, nets......


----------



## JTang

These items are gone:
Aqua C Remora Pro 
4' MH fixture w ballast n new bulbs
Koralia 3
Maxijet
Sand


----------



## JTang

Pictures added. Take both 46g and 120g for $300!

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $45
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #2: $90
46 Gal Bowfront (36"x12"-16"x21")
Black wooden matching stand (28" high)
Glass tops
Still filled with water. PM for viewing.









Set #3: $230
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled on the upper right. Single overflow.
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Still filled with water. PM for viewing









Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60
2) 4'*Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 
200w - $20
250w - $25

Skimmer:
1) Aqua C Remora with pump (hob) $80

Reactors:
1) Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead & controller
1) Koralia Evolution 850/1050? (+spare front housing/grille) $20. 
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35

Coral/Frag package $40
- Plugs (2cm) x100
- Discs (3cm) x80
- Aquascape underwater epoxy 80% full

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 20' $20
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Mag cleaners (medium) $10
Almond leaves (20 leaves). Mostly large ones. $10

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets.....


----------



## JTang

Mag cleaner n 250w heater sold. 46g is cleaned n ready to go.


----------



## JTang

46 gal set is gone. New impellers have arrived! Koralia Evolution is now ready to go. Buy both powerheads (both have new impellers) n get 3 extra grille plus another new, spare impeller.

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $45
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #3: $230
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled on the upper right. Single overflow.
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Return pump
Still filled with water. PM for viewing









Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60
2) 4'*Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 
Fluval 200w - $20

Skimmer:
1) Aqua C Remora with pump (hob) $80

Reactors:
1) Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead & controller. *Both powerhead have new impellers
1) Koralia Evolution ? (Label came off) +spare front grille. $20. 
2) Koralia Evolution 1400 +2 spares front grilles + spare new impeller. $30
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35
Take all 3 items for $75

Coral/Frag package $40
- Plugs (2cm) x100
- Discs (3cm) x80
- Aquascape underwater epoxy 80% full

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 25' $20. Pending...
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Almond leaves (20 leaves). Mostly large ones. $10

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets.....


----------



## JTang

All skimmers are gone!


----------



## JTang

Skimmer and Frag pack are sold!

New impellers have arrived! Koralia Evolution is now ready to go. Buy both powerheads (both have new impellers) n get 3 extra grille plus another new, spare impeller.

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $45
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #3: $230
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled on the upper right. Single overflow.
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Still filled with water. PM for viewing









Lighting:
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60
2) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 
Fluval 200w - $20

Reactors:
Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead & controller. *Both powerhead have new impellers
1) Koralia Evolution ? (Label came off) +spare front grille. $20. 
2) Koralia Evolution 1400 +2 spares front grilles + spare new impeller. $30
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35
Take all 3 items for $75

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 25' $20. Pending...
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Almond leaves (20 leaves). Mostly large ones. $10

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets.....


----------



## JTang

This one is gone!

1) Koralia Evolution ? (Label came off) +spare front grille. $20.


----------



## JTang

120 gal set now only $200! Please bring helpers as I won't be able to help carrying it down due to my injured wrist. 

Pending....
1) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (4x65w - 2x Actinic, 2x 50/50).**Comes with a 2nd fixture for parts.* Both for $60


----------



## Vman

Any word on making that Jebao working?


----------



## JTang

Vman said:


> Any word on making that Jebao working?


No, man. Those guys never reply my [email protected]#$!


----------



## Vman

I figured that much.


----------



## JTang

All powerheads and 4x65w PC fixture are gone! Lowered price on 120g once again. Now only $200! Need it gone*by next Monday...

Updated List:

Tank & Stand Sets:
Set #1: $40
20 Gal (24") Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Set #3: $200
120 Gal (48"x24"x24")*- Drilled on the upper right. Single overflow.
White pine stand (28" high)
Sump (30"x18"x13")
Glass tops
Plumbing
Still filled with water. PM for viewing









Lightings:
2) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 
Fluval 200w - $20

Reactors:
Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead & controller.
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 25' $20. Pending...
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Almond leaves (20 leaves). Mostly large ones. $10

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets.....


----------



## JTang

120g is finally gone! 

Updated List:

20 Gal (24") Tank and Stand Set. $35
Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Lightings:
2) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 
Fluval 200w - $20

Reactors:
Vertex UF15 with pump (modded for better tumbling, currently running bio pellets. Works awesome!) $100

Powerhead Controller.
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Timers for lights (2 prongs $5, 3 prongs $10)
Phyton 25' $20. Pending...
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Almond leaves (20 leaves). Mostly large ones. $10

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets....


----------



## JTang

Python n all timers are sold.


----------



## JTang

Both lights and almond leaves are pending.... Added picture of reactor.

Updated List:

20 Gal (24") Tank and Stand Set. $35
Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Lightings: Both pending....
2) 4' Coralife Power Compact w. older bulbs (2x 65w - 2x 50/50) + diy blue led strip x2 (actinic)* $40
5) 6' T8 Fixture (36" bulbs x2)* $20

Heaters: 
Fluval 200w - $20

Reactors:
Vertex UF15 with Quiet One 4000 pump (modded for amazing tumbling!) It was used for bio-pellet. Remaining bag of bio pellets will be included. Cleaned n ready to go! $95


Powerhead Controller.
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $35

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $15
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $30
Almond leaves (20 leaves). Mostly large ones. $10. Pending....

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets...


----------



## JTang

Both lights and almond leaves are sold.


----------



## JTang

Updated List:

20 Gal (24") Tank and Stand Set. $35
Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Heater
Gravels / Sand
Decorations (e.g. rocks, wood, fake plants...)
Small gravel vac

Heaters: 
200w - $20
100w - $10
50w - $5

Reactors:
Vertex UF15 with Quiet One 4000 pump (modded for amazing tumbling!) It was used for bio-pellet. Remaining bag of bio pellets will be included. Cleaned n ready to go! $85


Powerhead Controller.
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $30

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $10
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $20

Plus bunch of other unlisted items such as decorations, cleaning tools, nets...


----------



## JTang

Updated List:

20 Gal (24") Tank and Stand Set. $30
Great Condition.
30" black Stingray stand. Fits a 20g long.
Glass tops
Old light fixture w. X2 power saving bulbs
Gravels
Decorations (e.g. rocks, fake plants...)

Powerhead Controller.
3) Koralia Smartwave pump timer $25

Misc.:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) (1 new, 1 is 3/4 full) $10
Lace Rock (30 lbs in 2 separate pails) & sand (3/4 pail) $20


----------



## JTang

Closing this one.


----------

